# HELP!!!! My 7 month old puppy is aggressive!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Screaming and holding the muzzle closed with only escalate the behavior. Most people have good luck with the bait and switch. Have an appropriate dog toy handy to trade for your hand back. Some people have also had good luck with bitter apple spray applied to their hands. If you do a search on here you will find many of us have gotten through the LandShark phase.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Your screaming and frustration, coupled with "dominance tactics" like pinning and muzzle grabbing will in fact make things worse.

Keep track of when it's at its worst and employ effective management to minimize the unwanted behavior. Dogs get good at what they practice. You can use a leash to reduce his snappy access to people. Look for lots of opportunities to train and ask for a known, simple behavior (like sit) and then use that to your advantage by asking for (and rewarding it) often.

Tethering works well too. That way you can safely interact with him, but if he gets too mouthy and isn't responding to your attempts to redirect him to more appropriate behavior, you can step beyond the tether's reach so he can't get to you. You can also crate when he gets too over the top so long as you see it as an opportunity to give him a cooling off period and don't toss him into the crate while angry. (Think more, "You need a break, let's cool off in your crate... good boy vs. YOU SUCK! Stop biting me. In the crate you go!)

Your wise not to trust him around your 4-year-old... but then, I prefer not to trust any dog around any young child. They BOTH need supervision to ensure appropriate interactions with each other.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

I had immediate results with bitter apple, both on my hands and on the cabinetry. I don't remember the mouthiness going into the 7th month though? I would say it ended in Simon's 5th month sometime.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ouch the memories, my first Golden totally different to Tom, dont worry this phase it will pass, as Rob says " landshark phase " and it will pass ....... eventually


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep lots of chew toys and stuff toys within reach to redirect him to when he gets mouthy, literally put them in his mouth when he starts to go for you.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a 3 month old, and this worries me because he is acting similar to your dog. I know he is going to start teething soon, the vet said it looked like it was about that time. He lunges for my face, bites my hands, arms, and feet, and even showed me his teeth today - something he has never offered to do. I held him for a few minutes and put him in his crate..when he came out he was fine. I hope I can stop the behavior before it starts, but like you - I am at a loss. He still has a lot of growing and training to do so..:crossfing


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 10 month old with the same problem. Initially, it was just puppy mouthing, which is normal, but this is more of biting for attention. I have 2 other dogs, both Goldens, and neith did this. It can be very frustrating when we are out in front and people say hi by the gate, or God forbid, have the nerve to ride by with a bicycle, carriage, cart, or oh no..run....LOL He starts all 3 of my dogs on a rampage. I started working with him and using the come here command when he is not disracted by anything to get the come here down pat. He realized i had yummies, and gave little tiny pieces. It wasnt as effective with the people that walked by, but it definitely was BETTER. I think it really boils down to re-direction with appropriate behaviors....ie sit for a treat. Wish I could be more helpful, but I honestly dont think it is amean bite (at least with my Boone), but more of an attention getter.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you and Finley enrolled in any classes together? What kind of exercise does he get/frequency/duration? This behavior will get better with consistency if you don't show your frustration or alpha roll him. If you need it- seek out a positive trainer to help you.


----------



## oakley's mum (Apr 13, 2011)

My puppy school instructor has informed me to always leash them when they are misbehaving so you have control over them.If this does not work to give them timeouts for their misbehaving ,first offence is a minute in the crate or wherever you choose (bathroom etc.)second offence is 5 minutes and the third is 30 minutes eventually they will understand that they don't get your love and attention and will stop the behaviour.I am just trying this with my 4 month old I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## nicoleh (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I will try these. I dont think he is trying to be mean per se but more of attention seeking. He is just very very aggressive with the way he goes about it. I am going to start walking with him every morning to see if this helps him. Right now he gets exercise by playing in the yard but not enough I'm guessing. I love him to pieces so Im hoping to curtail this behavior. Its just very frustrating sometimes. I do agree that trying to show dominance only escalates the behavior and will focus more on redirecting him. Thanks and I will let everyone know how it goes


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had similar issues with my puppy, and never had much luck with the methods you've tried either. However, the ONE thing that always seems to work is throwing a coke can filled with coins on the floor. It snaps her out of the behavior every time. Since we started using the can she has really come a long way and the biting is much less aggressive (now she just mouths occasionally). So, maybe it'd be worth a try. I've also heard of spraying straight white vinegar right into their mouth when they bite you, but this just made Nico get more aggressive. It has worked for other people, though, so might be worth a shot.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

My 15 wks Lucca nips at my hands too. Sometimes he does that when i'm tummy rubbing him. He doesn't bite hard, just a nip, but I'm trying to stop this behaviour totally cos' i'm afraid it'll escalate to aggression in future. I thought his teeth have all grown and will stop the nipping but guess I'm wrong. 

Otherwise, he bites the cloth whenever we wipe his paws after going outside.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Be cautious of throwing things/squirting things.... this does not teach puppies how to interact, and then they don't know if people are good or not and get more stressed...and stressed puppies mouth even more. Plus, we want happy and confident puppies, not puppies that can be startled or scared.

For grooming/handling that has to be done, like the feet wiping off.... keep a can of the cheese that comes in a can by the door.... slather a bit on your hand when you get home and let your puppy lick it off while you wipe his feet. This is NOT a long term solution, it's just your solution for the next week. Separately, train your puppy to stay still for foot wiping using a process like this:


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

My Golden does the same thing, have found that the best results come from getting up or leaving the situation if playing and gets to aggressive. She/he will learn when you stop playing with them that you don't like it. I do understand the frustration as I was also trying different things, but the best results came from trying to stay positive and calm and adding a distraction like..."where's your ball?" "Go get your ball". Hope this helps!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

It doesn't sound like he is aggressive - it sounds like he has bad manners. You need to be very consistent to show him that that type of behaviour won't get him attention (ignore him by turning your back or leaving the room if he is jumping up on you). But you also need to teach him what he should be doing. 

Start teaching him that he will only get rewarded (food, treats, playtime, attention) when he is calm. Have him sit before you give him a treat, or pet him, or play with him. If you are consistent, he will start sitting automatically when he wants something from you. In puppy class my dog trainer would go around to greet each dog. When the puppies are excited and jumping up she stands perfectly still ignoring them until they sit, then she greets them and gives a treat. You can practice this by having everyone who comes into the household ignore him until he sits nicely and then reward. 

Also, keep in mind that "a tired dog is a good dog". Make sure he is getting enough exercise everyday so that he doesn't have a ton of pent up energy that makes is hard for him to control himself. 

Have you ever taken a training class with him? Working on the basic commands will help strengthen your bond with him and make him more attentive to you.


----------



## cubby (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't deny that we didn't use the squeeze the muzzle idea. It seems to have worked because now Cubby at 11 months hardly ever nips. Now, if we could get the jumping taken care of.


----------

